# Ideas for a Horizontal Hop Trellis



## cpsmusic (23/9/15)

Hi Folks,

I've grown a Goldings hop for the last few years and it's just starting to put out shoots. I'm a bit limited in that I can't put in any sort of post that's too high, so I've grown the plant vertically for 2m then horizontally on strings attached about 5m apart. Last year the plant was huge and it caused the strings to sag under the weight of the plant. 

I'd like to make something more sturdy this year so I'm open to suggestions. I was thinking of running two steel cables in parallel and then attaching a fairly coarse garden mesh (or even some wooden trellis) between them.

Think it would work?

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## goid (24/9/15)

With my trellis, I use sets of poles for the up rights then setup some wire mesh between the poles. I guided the bines across the lower end of the mesh (gradually higher for each one) and once they reach the other side pole and to the top of it I would take the tip off. After this would let the lateral growth run its way up the mesh. I find it works good when going to harvest when the bines are maturing at different times.


----------



## cpsmusic (24/9/15)

Goid said:


> With my trellis, I use sets of poles for the up rights then setup some wire mesh between the poles. I guided the bines across the lower end of the mesh (gradually higher for each one) and once they reach the other side pole and to the top of it I would take the tip off. After this would let the lateral growth run its way up the mesh. I find it works good when going to harvest when the bines are maturing at different times.


Any chance of a picture?


----------



## real_beer (24/9/15)

cpsmusic said:


> I'd like to make something more sturdy this year so I'm open to suggestions. I was thinking of running two steel cables in parallel and then attaching a fairly coarse garden mesh (or even some wooden trellis) between them.
> 
> Think it would work?
> 
> ...


Sounds good! Maybe fit the cables with turnbuckles.


----------



## goid (24/9/15)

I have another section to go along to the right this year. I have been using the poles off an old trampoline frame (leg poles joined end on end) in the old section of the garden and this time the poles meant for the supports for the safety netting.


----------



## cpsmusic (24/9/15)

real_beer said:


> Sounds good! Maybe fit the cables with turnbuckles.


Yes, I'd need those to tension the cable.


----------



## cpsmusic (24/9/15)

cpsmusic said:


> Any chance of a picture?


Yep I get it. Thanks


----------



## Tony M (14/10/15)

I have just come back from a couple of months in the EU and saw hops growing wild along three strand paddock fences. They were even noticed threading their way thru blackberry vines, so I dont think they are that fussy.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/10/15)

I had a Hop plant that I got to grow on a horizontal trellis. Basically when it got to the end I trained it up to the next wire. In the end it was like a big S shape. Seemed to work...until it died from unrealated issues


----------

